# Roller for Adoption Near Chicago, IL



## WanderingPigeon (Aug 18, 2009)

This beautiful 1 year old roller pigeon is currently looking for a new home. I think it's a female. She was rescued from a parking lot, unable to fly from exhaustion; however, she recovered and is now healthy. Her owner has been contacted but never responded. She is very shy and does not like being handled. She would do best in a loft or aviary, with the company of other pigeons. She would NOT make a good indoor pet. Please pm me if you are interested in adopting her.

Marie


----------

